# Jackson Hole in March/April



## JonS (Sep 9, 2004)

I've heard J-hole has a shorter season than some other ski areas. Anybody know when things start to wind down? We're thinking of going mid-march. I assume this is okay, but I figured I'd ask around. Last year we ran into 70 degree temps in squa -- I think that was unusual. So, if you know what jackson is like mid-march, let me know. Thanks.

Jon


----------



## 22West (Jun 1, 2004)

The Village closes the first weekend in April. For typical March weather in Jackson check:

http://www.mountainweather.com/jh climate.htm


----------

